# The nerve of some people!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

As many of you know i work at Walmart in Customer Service (Returns Desk). Well yesterday i had this guy come in with an Xbox 360 and a receipt showing that he just purchased about 15 minutes before hand. I ask him why he's returning it and he tells me that he bought it for his cousin and just found out his mom had purchased one also. So i look at the box and the Serial Number isn't showing like it is supposed to on the item through the box, i then open the box and check the serial number to the receipt and they don't match. This guy starts throwing a big fit saying i can't believe you all sold me a used Xbox. I just look at him and think how stupid do you think i am. So i go to the computer to type in the serial number to find out when it was purchased and it was purchased a year ago. In the meantime his friend comes up to the desk and fesses up to what they had done. They had bought the Xbox and switched them in the car and now they want to go to the car and get the right Xbox and get their money back. I just look at them and tell them no you aren't getting your money back your keeping both of the Xboxes and i'm calling all of the stores around here to let them know. These guys keep telling me that they will bring in the correct Xbox for a return and they apoligize profusely. I continue to tell them no and that i will call security and let them know that they were trying to do a fast one and that they're lucky i don't call the sherriff. I told them i'm keeping the receipt and that they have to leave and they are no longer welcome in our store. I just can't believe the nerve of some people. How dumb do they think we are? I talked to security about what they had done and called the stores to let them know and gave them the Serial Number of the Xbox. On the other hand i had a customer return a laptop (with receipt and everything matched up) yesterday and this girl is always in the store with other people and they return things all of the time, but they are also shoplifting. Well they finally got caught yesterday. I was so happy i was doing a little dance. I swear it's never a dull moment at that store some days.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm always amazed at what people think they can do!

I worked Customer Service at Toys R Us for 3 years while I was in college. I had someone try to return a Playstation they had bought like 2 years earlier. And they were shocked I wouldn't return it.

We also had those people that would buy stuff from Ross or wherever they could get it for about half the price, then try to return it to our store to get the credit to buy new stuff. I also watched (and told my manager) as an employee basically stole then sold an XBox 360 in the parking lot. He hid it somehow and got out the door with it, but I still knew what was up. Nothing was done about it. And one person broke into the case and stole a PSP... I just can't believe people! 

Just think Christmas season is almost over. Only a couple more weeks of craziness!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think people realize that there are steps businesses take to ensure they aren't accepting a return for a used item. Not that I don't agree with you not letting them return the real Xbox, but was it even legal for you to take their receipt from them? I'm just curious...it doesn't really seem right, even if they were trying to scam you. :embarrassed:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hard to believe what crazy & dishonest things people will do. I bought color printer ink at Wal-Mart & I just left it on my desk for a few weeks until I needed it. Then I noticed the box had been opened & taped back up.The little piece of tape on the cartridge was also not postioned right. With a sinking feeling, I installed the cartridge only to find the ink was all used up. I searched high & low for the reciept, but no luck. I'd paid $35 for an empty ink cartridge. :smmadder:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 16 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690435


> I don't think people realize that there are steps businesses take to ensure they aren't accepting a return for a used item. Not that I don't agree with you not letting them return the real Xbox, but was it even legal for you to take their receipt from them? I'm just curious...it doesn't really seem right, even if they were trying to scam you. :embarrassed:[/B]


 :wub:  

HUH? You think it's OK for someone to try and steal or scam? That behavior is not only illegal, it raises the prices for all of us.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

You absolutely did the right thing, they were lucky all you did was take the receipt :angry: they were lucky you didn't call the cops.
They should have been kissing up to you rather than acting the way they did.
So sorry this happened


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 16 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690439


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 16 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690435





> I don't think people realize that there are steps businesses take to ensure they aren't accepting a return for a used item. Not that I don't agree with you not letting them return the real Xbox, but was it even legal for you to take their receipt from them? I'm just curious...it doesn't really seem right, even if they were trying to scam you. :embarrassed:[/B]


 :wub:  

HUH? You think it's OK for someone to try and steal or scam? That behavior is not only illegal, it raises the prices for all of us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't see where the post says that she thinks its ok for someone to try to steal or scam.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

I certainly think that those fools were lucky you didn't call the cops. I would have had security detain them and then call the police. I am so sick of people stealing and trying to beat the system when there are so many of us that work our darn butts off just to scrape what we can together!!! UGH!!! That really irks me out! And to think that they can just apologize and let bygones be bygones- whatever, they'll just do it again!!! :smmadder: :smmadder: 

I remember when I was a manager for Nordstroms about 6 or 7 years ago we had a mother and daughter purchase about $500 worth of lingerie (PJs, bras, etc. ) as Christmas gifts. Well, about 1 hour after leaving our department they came back to us panicked saying that the two bags they had filled with their purchases were stolen from them while they were in another store, and to please keep a look out in case someone tried to come and return them. As you all know, Nordstroms has THE best return policy in the world- they'll take EVERYTHING back! And even give you cash back, regardless of how you paid for it. So sure enough, as I am calming them down and getting all of their information, another pair of girls (probably late teens/ early twenties) walk up, and get this- WITH A TODDLER IN TOW!!! They come up to one of my sales associates trying to return this same stolen merchandise!! Of course, the customers that originally bought this go crazy and start screaming- "Thats our stuff you stole!" and all heck breaks loose. I called security right away and thank god we had a police station in the mall because they also hauled off those two girls, along with the toddler. How sad that was, and what an example those two girls were setting up for that poor child who most likely had to spend it in a police station alone until someone could get him. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Either way, I hope they got what they deserved.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 16 2008, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690439


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 16 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690435





> I don't think people realize that there are steps businesses take to ensure they aren't accepting a return for a used item. Not that I don't agree with you not letting them return the real Xbox, but was it even legal for you to take their receipt from them? I'm just curious...it doesn't really seem right, even if they were trying to scam you. :embarrassed:[/B]


 :wub:  

HUH? You think it's OK for someone to try and steal or scam? That behavior is not only illegal, it raises the prices for all of us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The OP said "I told them i'm keeping the receipt and that they have to leave and they are no longer welcome in our store."

No, what Squishy meant was that the receipt is still those people's property, whether they were trying to run a scam or not. Meaning, two wrongs don't make a right...she shouldn't have kept that receipt. I would have called the cops and reported them. Let the cops decide if they get the receipt back!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh, I have an interesting story, btw. A few weeks ago a couple of middle-aged women went to Walmart, filled a cart full of stuff- mainly clothes- and proceeded to just walk out the door with it. A couple of employees tried to stop them, and the two women shoplifters pulled out a taser and tazed the employees!! Then security and more employees detained the women until the cops came. I haven't heard what has happened since.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am thankful - i do not work retail... i don't think i'd be good at dealing with the craziness.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

The receipt was kept so they cannot go to other Walmarts and try to pull the same thing off.

The receipt does not have the whole credit number any more - just xxx last digits.

They were thiefs - the law does not care if Walmart kept the receipt - that's not what the case would be about at the end of the day.

My daughter also works for "that" high end dept store that Gracie worked for ..
She is a counter manager for makeup.

A young girl came in and bought $500 worth of Chanel body lotions and creams, my daughter was excited $$$ commission - she mentioned it when she came home. The next day a manager from another store rang her and asked about that sale etc .. well that young girl went back to the other store to try and exchange it .. the Chanel specialist wasn't there so another girl from another dept took the return. Chanel specialist came back and looked at the returns - the nerve - that little brat had emptied all the content of the Chanel creams and replaced them carefully with a cheap drug store kind.

How do they know, well firstly the smell and secondly - Chanel's creams have a tint of light blue ....... :smpullhair: 

She came back into my daughters store trying another scam and security was called ......

The nerve !!!!!!!!!

It's ok Debbie - I am dealing with crazy holiday shoppers too - it's going to be all over soon !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I never knew some people would do things like that.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (graceandmartin @ Dec 16 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690447


> I certainly think that those fools were lucky you didn't call the cops. I would have had security detain them and then call the police. I am so sick of people stealing and trying to beat the system when there are so many of us that work our darn butts off just to scrape what we can together!!! UGH!!! That really irks me out! And to think that they can just apologize and let bygones be bygones- whatever, they'll just do it again!!! :smmadder: :smmadder:
> 
> I remember when I was a manager for Nordstroms about 6 or 7 years ago we had a mother and daughter purchase about $500 worth of lingerie (PJs, bras, etc. ) as Christmas gifts. Well, about 1 hour after leaving our department they came back to us panicked saying that the two bags they had filled with their purchases were stolen from them while they were in another store, and to please keep a look out in case someone tried to come and return them. As you all know, Nordstroms has THE best return policy in the world- they'll take EVERYTHING back! And even give you cash back, regardless of how you paid for it. So sure enough, as I am calming them down and getting all of their information, another pair of girls (probably late teens/ early twenties) walk up, and get this- WITH A TODDLER IN TOW!!! They come up to one of my sales associates trying to return this same stolen merchandise!! Of course, the customers that originally bought this go crazy and start screaming- "Thats our stuff you stole!" and all heck breaks loose. I called security right away and thank god we had a police station in the mall because they also hauled off those two girls, along with the toddler. How sad that was, and what an example those two girls were setting up for that poor child who most likely had to spend it in a police station alone until someone could get him. :smpullhair: :smpullhair: Either way, I hope they got what they deserved.[/B]


That is INSANE!!! Whoa...I cant believe something nutty like that can happen @ Nordies? LOL..I am more of a Neimans girl but I do go to Nordies for their shoes- fabulous Louboutin collection, btw (LOL) and have never witness something like that??? that is just wild!



QUOTE (domino_angel @ Dec 16 2008, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690451


> Oh, I have an interesting story, btw. A few weeks ago a couple of middle-aged women went to Walmart, filled a cart full of stuff- mainly clothes- and proceeded to just walk out the door with it. A couple of employees tried to stop them, and the two women shoplifters pulled out a taser and tazed the employees!! Then security and more employees detained the women until the cops came. I haven't heard what has happened since.[/B]


Ok, nothing can beat this one! Taser?!?!?!? holy moly........ :smscare2:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Dec 16 2008, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690446


> QUOTE (Gail @ Dec 16 2008, 10:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690439





> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Dec 16 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690435





> I don't think people realize that there are steps businesses take to ensure they aren't accepting a return for a used item. Not that I don't agree with you not letting them return the real Xbox, but was it even legal for you to take their receipt from them? I'm just curious...it doesn't really seem right, even if they were trying to scam you. :embarrassed:[/B]


 :wub:  

HUH? You think it's OK for someone to try and steal or scam? That behavior is not only illegal, it raises the prices for all of us.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't see where the post says that she thinks its ok for someone to try to steal or scam.
[/B][/QUOTE]



That's not how I read her reply:

"but was it even legal for you to take their receipt from them? I'm just curious...it doesn't really seem right, even if they were trying to scam you. "



Perhaps the OP can elaborate.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

That is just sad. I am glad you told them they had to go and told security. I am also happy that thee shoplifters were caught. My mom use to work at Family Dollars before she started her homedaycare and you wouldn't believe how people tried to get over and the stuff they would steal. My mom felt sad for them sometimes.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes. I work in Wholesale. Keep in mind, I deal with the SAME people, day in, and day out.

Most are considered my friends, some are like family. Yet, I've had returns, which were purchased
from a competitor, and NOT purchased from me. I had one guy return a 15K Security Recorder ~ LOL
I mean REALLY, I own a small business, and AM AWARE of every sale. I had not sold him this. Come to find out, his installers
installed it/programmed it wrong. The original distributor, told him to shove it, so he thought he would
have "little old me" eat 15K ~ Sure, that's gonna happen. :HistericalSmiley: 

In the end, we did get him help with the install/programming, so nobody ate 15K. It's not only the nerve,
it's stealing, lieing, and cheating others.

I won't even give credit, nor take returns, without approval/RA# from the manufacturer. A bit different from
retail, but the same concept.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone that stuck up for me for keeping the receipt. It's exactly what Lina said i kept the receipt so that they couldn't go to other Walmarts and return the Xbox and get cash back. It it beside the point whether or not i kept the receipt the point is that these guys where scammers and thought that i was too stupid to even notice that it was not the correct Xbox that i wouldn't check Serial Numbers or anything like that and that they would just get away with it. I have one guy admitting and apoligizing knowing that they were wrong and they were very lucky that the only thing i did was keep the receipt and call the other Walmarts to warn them and not call the police. Maybe the ones that think i did wrong in keeping the receipt need to work in retail and work at the Returns Desk especially during the Holiday and lets see how you handle things when you have customers coming in trying to scam you and admitting it and screaming at you and telling you how stupid you are. I believed i handled the whole situation in a very professional matter and for those that don't agree and think that what i had done was illegal and wrong that is your opinion and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but it will not make me believe that i had done anything wrong.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Of course, if you don't really work in detail - you don't get the full picture ...

This evening some shadey guy comes in and likes this $900 gold chain, he was given the price, he said he was going to do some more shopping and he'll be back ... he came back when the store was packing up and the gate was down, screaming thru the gate that he wanted to buy the chain.

So we open the gate 2 inches to allow him to slip his credit card thru .. we ask for licence - he didn't have any - assured us it was him etc.

We try to run the card, it gave a code to call ... we just about picked up the phone, he started waiving his hands and yelling - it's ok .... don't call - I have to go but I'll be back tomorrow with another card.

Yehhhhhhhhhhhh sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He had shady down to a fine art !!!!!!!!!

The right think to do in most cases is not to give the card back but he didn't give us a chance to verify if it was stolen so we slipped it back under the gate.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 17 2008, 01:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690768


> Thank you everyone that stuck up for me for keeping the receipt. It's exactly what Lina said i kept the receipt so that they couldn't go to other Walmarts and return the Xbox and get cash back. It it beside the point whether or not i kept the receipt the point is that these guys where scammers and thought that i was too stupid to even notice that it was not the correct Xbox that i wouldn't check Serial Numbers or anything like that and that they would just get away with it. I have one guy admitting and apoligizing knowing that they were wrong and they were very lucky that the only thing i did was keep the receipt and call the other Walmarts to warn them and not call the police. Maybe the ones that think i did wrong in keeping the receipt need to work in retail and work at the Returns Desk especially during the Holiday and lets see how you handle things when you have customers coming in trying to scam you and admitting it and screaming at you and telling you how stupid you are. I believed i handled the whole situation in a very professional matter and for those that don't agree and think that what i had done was illegal and wrong that is your opinion and everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but it will not make me believe that i had done anything wrong.[/B]


I don't presume to know what your store's policy is on stuff like this. Obviously he was trying to run a scam, and of course we wouldn't want him to get away with that anywhere else. 

I do have to wonder though, what will happen if these people want to legitimately return the correct Xbox, I suppose they won't be able to now, right? Guess that's the risk they take when they try to run a scam like that. 

By the way, I certainly wasn't faulting you for it. :yield:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I have another story (wow, what a surprise, huh)....

I'm at the check out, in big five, last year. This lady is ahead of me with a baby basket in her cart.
She had a blanket over it, like you would if the sun were too bright. There was NO baby, it was 
full of stuff, and the blanket covered it. I actually watched her stealing, and put the things in the baby seat.

Well, I only went there for a bottle of cleaning stuff, which was recommended to me, but I found her interesting.
So I followed her around the store, watching all her moves. I know everything she took. So I follow her to the
check out, and she sets ONE item on the counter. Pays her couple bucks, takes her "baby", and leaves.

I told on her ~


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Dec 16 2008, 01:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690426


> As many of you know i work at Walmart in Customer Service (Returns Desk). Well yesterday i had this guy come in with an Xbox 360 and a receipt showing that he just purchased about 15 minutes before hand. I ask him why he's returning it and he tells me that he bought it for his cousin and just found out his mom had purchased one also. So i look at the box and the Serial Number isn't showing like it is supposed to on the item through the box, i then open the box and check the serial number to the receipt and they don't match. This guy starts throwing a big fit saying i can't believe you all sold me a used Xbox. I just look at him and think how stupid do you think i am. So i go to the computer to type in the serial number to find out when it was purchased and it was purchased a year ago. In the meantime his friend comes up to the desk and fesses up to what they had done. They had bought the Xbox and switched them in the car and now they want to go to the car and get the right Xbox and get their money back. I just look at them and tell them no you aren't getting your money back your keeping both of the Xboxes and i'm calling all of the stores around here to let them know. These guys keep telling me that they will bring in the correct Xbox for a return and they apoligize profusely. I continue to tell them no and that i will call security and let them know that they were trying to do a fast one and that they're lucky i don't call the sherriff. I told them i'm keeping the receipt and that they have to leave and they are no longer welcome in our store. I just can't believe the nerve of some people. How dumb do they think we are? I talked to security about what they had done and called the stores to let them know and gave them the Serial Number of the Xbox. On the other hand i had a customer return a laptop (with receipt and everything matched up) yesterday and this girl is always in the store with other people and they return things all of the time, but they are also shoplifting. Well they finally got caught yesterday. I was so happy i was doing a little dance. I swear it's never a dull moment at that store some days.[/B]



I yi yi....hang in there girl!!!! We all know about poor breeding...I think it applies to humans as well...just think of that the next time, something like this happens  

Happy Holidays to you!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think he should be allowed to return the xbox ANYWHERE after pulling something like that.
If that was me (Which it never would be) I would have ran out of there and been thankful then went home and said a prayer :shocked: 
You absolutely did the right thing :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

You did the right thing and handled the situation very well. I don't know if I would've been that calm and um professional. I work in a bank,and if someone has a bad check or deposit with cash back,we are to keep the license and call police.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

When I worked at wal-mart in the toy department, we had a lady come in and try to return a doll. They called me up to the service desk to have me look at it because there was no box or receipt. I get up there and this lady has this ancient doll that is absolutely filthy and stinks of urine. It had to be at least a yeah old. She swears up and down they she bought it at our store just a week before, but it wasn't the one her daughter wanted. I took one look at it and told her I was sorry, but we don't carry that doll. The lady gets completely pissed off. She stood there and yelled at me for over an hour. I stayed firm and told her that I wasn't going to approve the return. What really ticked me off about the whole thing is that eventually a manager came over and then the jerk approved the return! I just threw my hand up in disgust and walked away. The toy department manager was furious when she found out.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Let the jerks continue !!

Today's fiasco and it's only 11:30am

So I am on the phone in the store, my husband is in the back working .. I usually don't bounce on people <strike>(cause I'm usually on spoiled maltese and enjoying the posts) :brownbag: </strike>so I give them a couple of minutes before I ask if they need help...

We have calculators everywhere to work out discounts etc ...

This old man comes - standing near the window with his back to me .. my husband asks him if he can help him ??

The guy says - I have a $1mil dollar diamond I want re-set ...... ahhheeem sureee ...

So my husband says, can u first give me the calculator you just put in your pocket and then we'll talk .. he takes it out and goes - "Here you go" !!!

Meanwhile a few more people walk in -my husband tells me to watch him .. so he was about to walk out - and in a loud voice I go ... "Where's the calculator gone from over there ? "

He heard me and continued to walk out !!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 16 2008, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690780


> Okay, I have another story (wow, what a surprise, huh)....
> 
> I'm at the check out, in big five, last year. This lady is ahead of me with a baby basket in her cart.
> She had a blanket over it, like you would if the sun were too bright. There was NO baby, it was
> ...



Deb that is a classic - lmao "Baby" ... unbelievable - :shocked:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

None of this suprises me - which is sad, I wish it did. I worked in retail for over 10 years and I think I've seen it all. 

I also learned that a shocking 4 percent of ordinary people—one in twenty-five - is a sociopath. Meaning they have no concience to keep them from stealing or being rude or mean etc. One in twenty five - which means we all have probably met or know someone like this. 

They are out there and they think they deserve whatever they can get away with - And that your a sucker and deserved to get taken. It's very sad. 


Leslie


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

well ive encountered people who buy a certain outfit for a function, leave the tags on it and say theyre going to return it later!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow...I don't know how you do it. Seriously, working with THAT kind of public all day would make me hate human-kind, lol. You did a great job and I bet you're a great person to deal with there. Don't let the dishonest THEIVES get to you. They'll eventually get what's coming to them!


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup! Worked my way through college as a bookstore manager. I've seen my share of scams but the worst experience was the story one manager told at a manager meeting of a customer who took a crap in a back aisle, took a book from the shelves, ripped out the pages and used them for toilet paper. Now that's bad breeding there. :angry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (M&M @ Dec 17 2008, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691026


> Yup! Worked my way through college as a bookstore manager. I've seen my share of scams but the worst experience was the story one manager told at a manager meeting of a customer who took a crap in a back aisle, took a book from the shelves, ripped out the pages and used them for toilet paper. Now that's bad breeding there. :angry:[/B]



That is just disgusting :shocked:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Dec 17 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690928


> Let the jerks continue !!
> 
> Today's fiasco and it's only 11:30am
> 
> ...


Oh, WOW! what a douche bag!!!!! :thmbdn: 


QUOTE (M&M @ Dec 17 2008, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691026


> Yup! Worked my way through college as a bookstore manager. I've seen my share of scams but the worst experience was the story one manager told at a manager meeting of a customer who took a crap in a back aisle, took a book from the shelves, ripped out the pages and used them for toilet paper. Now that's bad breeding there. :angry:[/B]


I think I just lost all my appetite. :yucky:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (M&M @ Dec 17 2008, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691026


> Yup! Worked my way through college as a bookstore manager. I've seen my share of scams but the worst experience was the story one manager told at a manager meeting of a customer who took a crap in a back aisle, took a book from the shelves, ripped out the pages and used them for toilet paper. Now that's bad breeding there. :angry:[/B]


this happened (minus the books, plus a sweater) in a lane bryant that my friend once managed. she left retail shortly thereafter...

me, i must be a glutton for punishment. i can't imagine why i do what i do otherwise. i'm rather good at it, i just happen to hate it LOL.

today's question of the day: "where do you have <Random Item Customer MUST HAVE>??? It was JUST here!" 
*me*: "We've been out of that for a couple of weeks now..." 
*customer*: "No, I just saw it here the other day..."
*me*, who works 50+ hours a week in this store and receives every shipment piece by piece and has a pretty darn good idea of what goes in and out of my own store: "No, ma'am, unfortunately we haven't had it for a couple of weeks. Are you sure it was in THIS store?" 
*customer*: "Well OF COURSE I'm sure it was here! It was next to <another item we have NEVER carried>, which I see you're out of as well..."
*me*, looking for sharp objects with which to stab myself instead of the customer, all in the name of good customer service: "Would you like me to call one of our other stores to see if they have one for you?"
*customer*: "No. I swear. It was here just the other day. I know it was, and I don't appreciate you treating me like a liar. What's your name?" (clearly, reading my name tag)
*me*, suddenly wishing I had a fun exotic name that was only spelled in letters not known to the English language: "Ann Marie, that's me. Are you sure you wouldn't like me to get one from another store? Actually, I can direct you to a store RIGHT HERE IN THIS MALL that has that very item! I'll call and see if they can put one on hold for you, if you'd like!" (and I swear to God and all that is holy, I was NOT being sarcastic in any way, I was actually VERY sincere!)
*customer*: "you know, if you're going to keep accusing me of lying, I'm never going to shop here again. Actually, I am just going to leave. Your name is what? Ann Marie? Okay, Ann Marie, I know <Someone Not Nearly as Important as She Might Lead You to Believe in our company> and he will NOT be pleased with this. So you'd better be expecting a serious phone call from him!" 
<customer storms out>
15 minutes later she walks by with a bag from the store I actually DID call and (warn them about her) asked them to put one on hold for her if she walks into their store... sure enough, she did! THEN proceeds to tell them the same thing! "omigawwwwwwd, it was on this FRONT RACK like three days ago. Why would you move it? Ugh!" and told them how dumb I was, etc, and they said, "Well, she actually called us and asked us to place one on hold for you, just in case..." 
anyway, as she was walking past our store, she screams to me "LOOK! I FOUND A STORE THAT DOESN'T TREAT THEIR CUSTOMERS LIKE LIARS AND EFFFFFFFF YOU, B-WORD!" (paraphrasing, of course, because she actually used the not-for-school words....)

bah freaking humbug. i cant wait for february. and people to STILL BE returning holiday gifts. WHY do some people wait months and months to return holiday gifts and THEN get p-o'ed because their $100 jacket is now $14.99? stupid. LOL


ann marie, who is at fault for all the laziness in the whole wide world.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I have worked in retail quite a bit. The best thing I have is when I worked in a lingerie and hosiery store. Ladies would go into the fitting room with 5-6 bras and come out with just 2. They would put two or three on at a time under their clothes and use the hosiery to make them look like breasts. Then they would either buy one bra or purchase nothing and just leave our store. I would find tags shoved behind the mirror and stuck under the bench with gum. 

I also encountered the "baby in the stroller" thing quite often. So much in fact that while working at JCrew in an outlet setting we had a rule that strollers were not permitted in the fitting area. 

Its very sad what people will do to make a profit. That's why you have to be very careful about ebay purchases; some might be stolen.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Dec 17 2008, 07:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691090


> QUOTE (M&M @ Dec 17 2008, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=691026





> Yup! Worked my way through college as a bookstore manager. I've seen my share of scams but the worst experience was the story one manager told at a manager meeting of a customer who took a crap in a back aisle, took a book from the shelves, ripped out the pages and used them for toilet paper. Now that's bad breeding there. :angry:[/B]


this happened (minus the books, plus a sweater) in a lane bryant that my friend once managed. she left retail shortly thereafter...

me, i must be a glutton for punishment. i can't imagine why i do what i do otherwise. i'm rather good at it, i just happen to hate it LOL.

today's question of the day: "where do you have <Random Item Customer MUST HAVE>??? It was JUST here!" 
*me*: "We've been out of that for a couple of weeks now..." 
*customer*: "No, I just saw it here the other day..."
*me*, who works 50+ hours a week in this store and receives every shipment piece by piece and has a pretty darn good idea of what goes in and out of my own store: "No, ma'am, unfortunately we haven't had it for a couple of weeks. Are you sure it was in THIS store?" 
*customer*: "Well OF COURSE I'm sure it was here! It was next to <another item we have NEVER carried>, which I see you're out of as well..."
*me*, looking for sharp objects with which to stab myself instead of the customer, all in the name of good customer service: "Would you like me to call one of our other stores to see if they have one for you?"
*customer*: "No. I swear. It was here just the other day. I know it was, and I don't appreciate you treating me like a liar. What's your name?" (clearly, reading my name tag)
*me*, suddenly wishing I had a fun exotic name that was only spelled in letters not known to the English language: "Ann Marie, that's me. Are you sure you wouldn't like me to get one from another store? Actually, I can direct you to a store RIGHT HERE IN THIS MALL that has that very item! I'll call and see if they can put one on hold for you, if you'd like!" (and I swear to God and all that is holy, I was NOT being sarcastic in any way, I was actually VERY sincere!)
*customer*: "you know, if you're going to keep accusing me of lying, I'm never going to shop here again. Actually, I am just going to leave. Your name is what? Ann Marie? Okay, Ann Marie, I know <Someone Not Nearly as Important as She Might Lead You to Believe in our company> and he will NOT be pleased with this. So you'd better be expecting a serious phone call from him!" 
<customer storms out>
15 minutes later she walks by with a bag from the store I actually DID call and (warn them about her) asked them to put one on hold for her if she walks into their store... sure enough, she did! THEN proceeds to tell them the same thing! "omigawwwwwwd, it was on this FRONT RACK like three days ago. Why would you move it? Ugh!" and told them how dumb I was, etc, and they said, "Well, she actually called us and asked us to place one on hold for you, just in case..." 
anyway, as she was walking past our store, she screams to me "LOOK! I FOUND A STORE THAT DOESN'T TREAT THEIR CUSTOMERS LIKE LIARS AND EFFFFFFFF YOU, B-WORD!" (paraphrasing, of course, because she actually used the not-for-school words....)

bah freaking humbug. i cant wait for february. and people to STILL BE returning holiday gifts. WHY do some people wait months and months to return holiday gifts and THEN get p-o'ed because their $100 jacket is now $14.99? stupid. LOL


ann marie, who is at fault for all the laziness in the whole wide world.
[/B][/QUOTE]

What a nutbag! I really hope you have good bosses that can tell the difference between the nutbags and the normal people who aren't psychotic. You know, I have worked retail before, and I seriously don't have a huge problem with the a$$holes, its the Bosses that don't support you for nothing that really tick me off.


----------

